# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Interesting Reddit Feature

## better-dead-than-fed

After I post this thread:



http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/co...ent_utilizing/

When I am logged out, the thread does not appear in the reddit directories; and my account is said not to exist:



http://www.reddit.com/user/WhoControlsTheMediaC/

----------


## brandon

They probably banned you for making $#@!ty threads

----------


## brandon

My account says the same thing when I try to go to my page, probably just database problems.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> They probably banned you for making $#@!ty threads


That is what a cop would say, but what was really so $#@!ty about the thread?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

..

----------


## brandon

It's $#@!ty on many levels. One it implies that something is happening that most people do not believe is happening. Two, even if it was happening no one can give you a correct answer and you already know that. Three, if it was really happening wouldn't the US Bots just downvote you so no one saw it?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> It's $#@!ty on many levels....


Your analysis is kind of retarded.




> it implies that something is happening that most people do not believe is happening.


It's not interesting that reddit would ban a user on those grounds?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> My account says the same thing when I try to go to my page, probably just database problems.


All other accounts I look at are showing up normally. What is your username on reddit?

----------


## brandon

Actually my account is showing up fine too I just mistyped it earlier.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

And now reddit admin has banned

http://www.reddit.com/user/carl212

for making a single post

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...ninth_circuit/

linking to

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...bziZKA5ZR0/pub

This ban was done by reddit admin, not by the mods of /r/Libertarian.

----------


## fearthereaperx

You are shadow banned when your u/accountname doesn't show

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> You are shadow banned when your u/accountname doesn't show


Thanks for info. I understand why accounts are banned for going in and posting a bunch of viagra ads in forums where that isn't the topic. What is happening to me is a different kind of censorship, where I am obeying all their rules, keeping things on topic, and still being banned. The same reddit admin which gives free reign to obvious shills. I have seen enough to start wondering how much government money is being used to influence the reddit admins.

----------


## fearthereaperx

> Thanks for info. I understand why accounts are banned for going in and posting a bunch of viagra ads in forums where that isn't the topic. What is happening to me is a different kind of censorship, where I am obeying all their rules, keeping things on topic, and still being banned. The same reddit admin which gives free reign to obvious shills. I have seen enough to start wondering how much government money is being used to influence the reddit admins.


They don't need to be paid money. If they disagree with your politics/worldview and you get them on edge with a compelling argument, that should be more than enough for a Mod to bring out the ban hammer if they so desire. I've seen it done many times in other forums.

Also, keep in mind other users could be reporting you as well and influencing the Mod in that way..

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> They don't need to be paid money. If they disagree with your politics/worldview and you get them on edge with a compelling argument, that should be more than enough for a Mod to bring out the ban hammer if they so desire. I've seen it done many times in other forums.
> 
> Also, keep in mind other users could be reporting you as well and influencing the Mod in that way..


No doubt I was reported by paid shills, and maybe by unpaid users too; but there was nothing to report, since I was not violating site policy. Reddit admin went against their own policy here.

I agree with you that many mods on many forums are out to censor viewpoints and information that undermines their own personal agendas. When it comes to the biggest forums though, like Reddit and Twitter, these sites have substantial political influence over naive readers, and I really would not put it past government employees to put some government money into manipulating the content of these sites. I cannot prove it is happening, but there is not enough transparency to show that it is not happening.

----------


## jscoppe

Hi, I'm a mod of /r/libertarian. For the record, we don't ban anyone. There are currently zero entries on our subreddit's ban list. 

If an admin banned someone, that's on them. Presumably that means the user broke reddit site rules, but admins also may have been mistaken. No idea.

Please come and visit our subreddit and contribute to the discussion/content! Thanks!  

http://www.reddit.com/r/libertarian

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> we don't ban anyone. There are currently zero entries on our subreddit's ban list.


I believe it:




> This ban was done by reddit admin, not by the mods of /r/Libertarian.





> If an admin banned someone, that's on them. Presumably that means the user broke reddit site rules,


I would not take a banning in and of itself as a showing that the banned person broke any rules. That would be like taking an arrest in and of itself as a showing that the arrested person was guilty of some crime. I would never presume this about an arrested person. Lots of cops are corrupt, and lots more are stupid.




> but admins also may have been mistaken.


Mistaken, or maybe the site admins were not at all mistaken. Maybe they deliberately disregarded their own policy and banned someone for no legitimate reason. It is as easy as pressing a button (unless the banned person sues for breach of contract).

One thing is clear, there is no record to justify the ban. Search reddit high and low, there is no evidence of any rule violation, because there was no rule violation. To the extent that people are willing to make a presumption that banned people are guilty of something, Reddit admin is invited to abuse their power; and to the extent that Reddit admin are willing to abuse their power, why wouldn't government employees pay Reddit admin to do so?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

deleted

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> If an admin banned someone... admins also may have been mistaken.


If it had been a mistake, they would have replied when I wrote them:




> Reddit admin evidently banned my account, without explanation:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/user/AmmoniumNitrate/
> 
> Why did you do it? What specific rule did I break? Or was it for some other reason?





> Presumably that means the user broke reddit site rules


Why are you accusing me of wrongdoing, despite the total lack of evidence?

----------


## jscoppe

> Why are you accusing me of wrongdoing, despite the total lack of evidence?


Allow me to clarify:

The reason an admin would give for banning someone is because the user broke site rules. This doesn't mean they are correct. Said admin could be wrong, or even lying. I don't know the true reason for the ban, and I don't know why they are not responding to inquiries. There is a HUGE gap between site admins and subreddit mods, and I can only provide my own perspective.

The only point I wanted to make in my prior post was that the mods of r/libertarian did not execute the ban. I did not mean to accuse anyone of anything.

----------


## KEEF

> That is what a cop would say, but what was really so $#@!ty about the thread?


This...

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> This...


KEEF, because it is not interesting why Reddit admin would censor records showing government employees are kidnapping people? I take it you support these actions by government employees, and that puts us on opposite sides of a real war.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

o.i.c.




> Internal emails from Texas-based private intelligence firm Stratfor leaked by Wikileaks show that it is, at best, a sleazy operation, offering corporate and government clients dubious information and advice. Julian Assange goes further, crowing that Wikileaks' cache of Stratfor emails reveals a corrupt and nefarious "global network of informants who are paid via Swiss banks accounts and pre-paid credit cards—which includes government employees, embassy staff and journalists around the world." The good news is that Alexis Ohanian, Internet do-gooder-in-chief and co-founder of geek Shangri-la Reddit, is not in cahoots with Stratfor. The bad news is that he wanted to be.
> 
> In 2011, Ohanian proposed consulting for Stratfor on social media strategy, according to emails newly leaked by Wikileaks....
> 
> all threads about the emails were quietly censored by moderators....


http://gawker.com/wikileaks-reveals-...r-s-1202234100

----------


## eduardo89

When you get banned on reddit you don't notice it if you are logged in. I think forums can also "stealth ban" so that the person banned doesn't realize it.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> When you get banned on reddit you don't notice it if you are logged in. I think forums can also "stealth ban" so that the person banned doesn't realize it.


I realize that now, but I think there is also a larger issue here.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

"RT.com partially banned by Reddit"

http://rt.com/news/rt-reddit-ban-censorship-169/

and another:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...oDpH02lcjs/pub

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Learn the marketing.  Discussion forums are a dime-a-dozen, "Reddit" included.  Forum owners know that creating drama is now much more interesting than any political thread.  The most viewed topics are now about the users themselves.  Combine that with today's narcissism, and you get traffic.

Don't like it?  Sign up somewhere else.

----------


## fearthereaperx

Alexis and another founder started reddit with sockpuppet accounts submitting stories and commenting on them to create the illusion of a larger and growing community...and it worked.

----------


## eduardo89

I got banned on reddit two days ago.

----------


## fearthereaperx

> I got banned on reddit two days ago.


All of reddit or just a subreddit and why?

----------


## eduardo89

> All of reddit or just a subreddit and why?


All of reddit. No idea why, but I've had multiple accounts banned before for "Rand Paul Spam"

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Alexis and another founder started reddit with sockpuppet accounts submitting stories and commenting on them to create the illusion of a larger and growing community...and it worked.


Exactly.  

Just Google "paid forum posters" or something similar, and you'll see all kinds of jobs out there.  Most of these communities will fall flat, fueling another dot com bust.

By the way, I belonged to Glock Talk and can tell you who got paid on that forum just by their behavior.

----------


## eduardo89

> Exactly.  
> 
> Just Google "paid forum posters" or something similar, and you'll see all kinds of jobs out there.  Most of these communities will fall flat, fueling another dot com bust.
> 
> By the way, I belonged to Glock Talk and can tell you who got paid on that forum just by their behavior.


I've been accused of being a paid Rand Paul employee on reddit several times lol

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Learn the marketing.


Not sure what that means?




> Discussion forums are a dime-a-dozen, "Reddit" included.


Reddit Alexa-ranks #36 in the U.S.:

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/reddit.com

Is this "dime-a-dozen" discussion forum not the largest in the U.S.? In the English-speaking world?




> Forum owners know that creating drama is now much more interesting than any political thread.  The most viewed topics are now about the users themselves.  Combine that with today's narcissism, and you get traffic.
> 
> Don't like it?  Sign up somewhere else.


And if I do not like the idea of my taxes being used to fund propaganda, what should I do?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I've been accused of being a paid Rand Paul employee on reddit several times lol


Yeah, I heard that.  Most of the paid people actually work for the forum owner simply to boost traffic and be competitive.  A lot of people however, think that political and social organizations are throwing massive sums of money to post on these sites.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Yeah, I heard that.  Most of the paid people actually work for the forum owner simply to boost traffic and be competitive.  A lot of people however, think that political and social organizations are throwing massive sums of money to post on these sites.


Paid shills alone would not account for the account-bannings discussed above, but a paid-off reddit admin would.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Not sure what that means?
> 
> 
> 
> Reddit Alexa-ranks #36 in the U.S.:
> 
> http://www.alexa.com/search?q=reddit..._home&p=bigtop
> 
> Is this "dime-a-dozen" discussion forum not the largest in the U.S.? In the English-speaking world?
> ...


It means it's all marketing and little substance.  Forums are largely just a cathartic and narcissistic outlet.  

A large forum is great for advertising to large groups, but does little for discussion.  How many times does someone say, "I did not read all the replies, but..."  How many people create their own threads when 20 other threads exist on the same subject?  Everyone is vying for attention, but nobody is listening. 

People will soon tire of all this when they realize nobody is really listening to them.  And then we'll move on to something else.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> little substance.
> 
> Forums are largely just a cathartic and narcissistic outlet.  
> 
> A large forum is great for advertising to large groups, ... nobody is listening. 
> 
> People will soon tire of all this when they realize nobody is really listening to them.  And then we'll move on to something else.


You could say the same thing about CNN, NBC, Washington Post, and the New York Times, as if they have no effect on politics?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Paid shills alone would not account for the account-bannings discussed above, but a paid-off reddit admin would.


Believe me when I tell you that the government could not care one whit about this.  Telecommunications has changed the landscape, but not in the way that you're suggesting.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Believe me when I tell you that the government could not care one whit about this.


I believe you may believe what you are saying, but why would I believe you know what you are talking about?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You could say the same thing about CNN, NBC, Washington Post, and the New York Times, as if they have no effect on politics?


One story from a major news outlet can potentially reach millions.  Millions might visit a forum discussion, but then you need to whittle that down.  Many who visit will just visit one time.  Those who visit more than once won't stay long.  The people who stay scan the zillions of threads.  They'll post without reading others' posts or even reading the story.  A few cross-discussions might develop, of which--maybe--you follow one of those discussions.  Threads more than a day old whither away because most people are on to the next thread.  The site and thread that looks like it got a lot of attention did not get as much as it appeared.  

Follow a dumb show, like a major news show.  They'll stream a "tweet" from Jimmy Joe in Muncie.  Do you really give a crap what Joe has to say?  No, of course not.  There is no value in some lame, mundane comment from Middletown USA.  He is likely just parroting what he heard on--you got it--the major news network.

The whole point is marketing.  It gets YOU--Johnny Punch Clock--to think that you are so important.  

Combine this with today's narcissistic culture and you can really clean up.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

So just for fun, I went to the "Reddit" site. I see all the "stories" have been posted within the past twelve hours or so.  Today's stories seem to run to infinity, so I stopped at page five.  There are hundreds, and even thousands of comments for each thread.  

Where it gets really good is the section labeled "Controversial."  It includes a story about a high school kid who said his really tall, fellow student has never been carded.  And don't miss the barn burning thread about the guy asking for feedback on his new tattoo.

This is more pathetic than I remembered.  And I thought Yahoo was bad.  LOL.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Follow a dumb show, like a major news show.  They'll stream a "tweet" from Jimmy Joe in Muncie.  Do you really give a crap what Joe has to say?  No, of course not.


But the government still has a demonstrated interest in controlling the content of the media:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_...tical_science)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propaganda
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_and_the_media




> The political action group within [CIA Special Operations Division] conducts the deniable psychological operations, also known as black propaganda, as well as "Covert Influence" to effect political change as an important part of any Administration's foreign policy. Covert intervention in a foreign election is the most significant form of political action. ... Mechanisms for forming and developing opinions involve the covert use of propaganda.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special...ities_Division




> One story from a major news outlet can potentially reach millions. Millions might visit a forum discussion, but then you need to whittle that down....


Others recognize greater value and reach in reddit's content:




> revelations that a number of Redditors were being paid to upload content from certain publications.... 
> 
> How Reddit Influences Mainstream Media
> 
> While news outlets are loath to admit it, a non-insignificant portion of their material is influenced by Reddit, especially during slow news cycles....
> 
> If you find it difficult to believe that news outlets gather material from Reddit, consider their incessant need for fresh material that will resonate with the public. Reddit is essentially a giant pool of individuals willing to uncover stories while simultaneously gauging those stories' ability to drive clicks. As Reddit is free and constantly updated, even though it only comprises a small slice of such news outlets' target demographic, it is a difficult resource to ignore (at the very least it is fertile source of leads during slow news cycles).
> 
> Even if a news outlet does not draw directly from Reddit; some link in the chain upon which they rely for material is directly influenced by Reddit. Editors of many outlets are not aware that the practice of drawing material from Reddit is common among their younger reporters.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/malcol...b_3652231.html

Have not found an answer to this:




> to the extent that Reddit admin are willing to abuse their power, why wouldn't government employees pay Reddit admin to do so?





> The U.S. Army illegally ordered a team of soldiers specializing in "psychological operations" to manipulate visiting American senators....
> 
> The orders came from the command of Lt. Gen. William Caldwell, a three-star general in charge of training Afghan troops – the linchpin of U.S. strategy in the war. Over a four-month period last year, a military cell devoted to what is known as "information operations" at Camp Eggers in Kabul was repeatedly pressured to target visiting senators and other VIPs who met with Caldwell. When the unit resisted the order, arguing that it violated U.S. laws prohibiting the use of propaganda against American citizens, it was subjected to a campaign of retaliation.
> 
> "My job in psy-ops is to play with people’s heads, to get the enemy to behave the way we want them to behave," says Lt. Colonel Michael Holmes, the leader of the IO unit, who received an official reprimand after bucking orders. "I’m prohibited from doing that to our own people. When you ask me to try to use these skills on senators and congressman, you’re crossing a line."


http://www.rollingstone.com/politics...ators-20110223




> David Petraeus has ordered an investigation into claims that a top Army official instructed a military team to manipulate visiting U.S. dignitaries using "psychological operations"


http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011...late-senators/




> [CIA Director] Brennan is behind the witch hunts of investigative journalists learning information from inside the beltway sources.


http://www.wikileaks.org/gifiles/doc...ls-do-not.html




> The good news is that... co-founder of... Reddit, is not in cahoots with Stratfor. The bad news is that he wanted to be.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5196062

----------


## CPUd

Someone just doesn't like you, and doesn't want you posting there anymore.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Someone just doesn't like you, and doesn't want you posting there anymore.


They just don't like RT.com either. Why is that, and how much public money are they receiving from government employees? I am sure the CIA just did not like Michael Hastings, and did not want him posting anymore too.

----------


## CPUd

Maybe you should chalk this one up as a loss.  It's only a matter of time before they get to you, too.  If you really want to go out with a bang, go drop $20 at microworkers and they will flood the site with 1000's of inane posts.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

..

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Better Dead,

I really can appreciate what you're saying, but not sure of your point.  I understand you somehow got jacked around, but still don't understand your story.

**************************************************  ***************************
Reddit IS the mainstream media.  Not exactly a secret who owns them.  Reader contribution in the form of comments and forums is just marketing.  Publishing companies everywhere have adopted this strategy to stay competitive. 

And I'm laughing at the clown in your article who says "When you ask me to try to use these skills on senators and congressman, you’re crossing a line."
"Skills."  I spit up my watermelon laughing at that one.

Ask that dope about "his...job to play with people's heads" overseas.  Last time I checked, 98% of Americans who sit down to take a $#@! think a towelhead is coming out of toilet just like a snake.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> I still don't understand your story.


I'll clarify if you have any specific questions.




> I understand you somehow got jacked around,


Do you understand that rt.com got jacked around? Do you understand why I was targeted by reddit admin?




> Not exactly a secret who owns them.


So who owns the reddit admin? How many public dollars are they receiving from the U.S. government?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

^^^^^

No, I don't know your story.  That's the question.  Did you threaten somebody on the internet?  I hear electronic bullying is now frowned upon.
Forget the web links too.  I don't need history lessons or social science definitions.  Make a post in your own words.

And really, put away your Alex Rider material.  You're giving these people far too much credit.

----------


## mosquitobite

I have never enjoyed reddit.

I go when Ron Paul has spoke - but other than that, I can't stand the format.  *shrug*

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Make a post in your own words.


I have, above; and I also have offered to answer any specific questions you ask.




> And really, put away your Alex Rider material.


You are giving Alex Rider too much credit, as I never have heard of him.




> You're giving these people far too much credit.


So you keep claiming, despite the evidence.




> Originally Posted by better-dead-than-fed
> 
> 
> Do you understand that rt.com got jacked around? Do you understand why I was targeted by reddit admin?
> 
> 
> Did you threaten somebody on the internet?


No, and neither did rt.com. I had tried to explain this, here:




> there is no evidence of any rule violation, because there was no rule violation.





> I hear electronic bullying is now frowned upon.


rt.com and I bullied no one, but we were bullied by reddit admin. Do you frown upon bullying when it is committed by reddit admin?




> I don't need history lessons or social science definitions.


Because the U.S. government would never use tax-dollars to manipulate the content of the largest forum in the English-speaking world?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Specifics?  I don't know what you're talking about in the first place.  

Seriously bub, I think you need to scrap the cape and move out of your mom's basement.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Specifics?  I don't know what you're talking about in the first place.  
> 
> Seriously bub, I think you need to scrap the cape and move out of your mom's basement.


That is something an inept government-paid shill would say.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

It's actually something I say when I encounter somebody who watches too much Rocky and Bullwinkle.  Surely you've heard of that show.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> somebody who watches too much Rocky and Bullwinkle. Surely you've heard of that show.


Why are you bullying me?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Why are you evading my basic question?  A few simple sentences will do it.  Put up or shut up.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Why are you evading my basic question? A few simple sentences will do it.


Because you are failing to ask it (take a look at what you have typed).

If your basic question was:




> I don't know your story.  That's the question.... Make a post in your own words.


I already did answer it:




> I have, above; and I also have offered to answer any specific questions you ask.





> Put up or shut up.


I already put up. You demonstrated the very same impairment here:




> I... missed the part about Rutherford.


Are you drunk?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Because you are failing to ask it (take a look at what you have typed).


What happened to you?  Summarize your story in one paragraph.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> What happened to you?  Summarize your story in one paragraph.





> I already did answer it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by better-dead-than-fed
> 
> ...


..

----------


## angelatc

> What happened to you?  Summarize your story in one paragraph.


If I may, he is getting the royal shaft from the judicial system.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> ..


No, I don't drink.  You still have not summarized your story.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> You still have not summarized your story.


But I have summarized "my story" already, in this very thread. Do you seriously not see the posts with my name next to them?




> You demonstrated the very same impairment here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> 
> ...


Do you have even the slightest idea what rt.com is?




> rt.com ... bullied no one, but [was] bullied by reddit admin. Do you frown upon bullying when it is committed by reddit admin?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> If I may, he is getting the royal shaft from the judicial system.


Thanks, but he will not understand that if he can't even understand the simpler things I typed on the first page of this thread.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> But I have summarized "my story" already, in this very thread. Do you seriously not see the posts with my name next to them?


Yeah, I read them. 

Summarize what happened to you.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Thanks, but he will not understand that if he can't even understand the simpler things I typed on the first page of this thread.


You got banned from Reddit.  So what.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Summarize what happened to you.


I summarized it on page 1. You demonstrated the very same impairment here:




> I... missed the part about Rutherford.


What is your reading disorder?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I kept them simple for you.




That is hardly a summary, so I'll summarize it for you.

You posted something that someone construed as threatening.  Maybe you initiated it, or maybe some dork $#@! on a forum got inside your head.  You got emotional said something.  Somebody told on you.  One thing led to another and they used your words against you.  You're probably ex-mil and maybe they twisted something in your review or pointed to a go-as-you-please fistfight you once had.  You don't want to get into it here because it will eventually lead to what you actually said on the forum.  You need to be really careful now because that is what got you in trouble in the first place.  

Come on, you know things are different now.  It's too bad most people are such pantywaists and threatened by such things, but it's just a sign of the times.  Look, if you want to threaten somebody, then don't be dumb about it.  Use the college library computer or call from a pay phone. 

The government is not monitoring these forums.  Anyone who thinks that is self-important, has watched too many Peter Lorre movies, or, in your case, still trying to figure out how this could possibly happen to you.

Government is lazy and dumb.  They "figure" things out a great, large majority of the time because somebody told on somebody else.  That's a fact.  These "psy-ops" clowns to whom you refer are goofy as all get out.  Most of them  actually would like to be James Bond than in their boring--and quite frankly, pitiful--line of work.  Some $#@!--like the one who told on you--gives some pathetic government clown a chance to throw his weight around.  They get you to run your mouth or stack the rules on their turf, and then have the petty power to screw you over.  That's a far cry from what you are posting about government paying people off.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> 
> 
> Summarize your story in one paragraph.
> 
> 
> If I may, he....


p.s. that is not "my story"; my "story" consists in the words I typed out on the first page of this thread. Most of those words were not about me, but he has not seen them yet.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> You posted something that someone construed as threatening.


You are mistaken. Either you have me confused with someone else, or you have misunderstood some words that you have read. Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?




> You're probably ex-mil and maybe they twisted something in your review


Now you are just fantasizing and making a fool of yourself -- babbling about things that are all in your head and have nothing to do with me.




> You don't want to get into it here because it will eventually lead to what you actually said on the forum.


You are mistaken. Either you have me confused with someone else, or you have misunderstood some words that you have read. Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?




> You need to be really careful now because that is what got you in trouble in the first place.


You are mistaken. Either you have me confused with someone else, or you have misunderstood some words that you have read. Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?




> The government is not monitoring these forums.


Not even one single government employee? Where did you get that idea? Did you read it on reddit?

Why are you evading these questions:




> Do you have even the slightest idea what rt.com is?


I kept them simple for you.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

LOL.  Yep, pretty much what I figured.  I'll play along though.  Yeah, I know about RT.  Nope; no government employees monitoring.  If you think so, then show me the evidence because that is how it works.  If you're claiming something, then you have to show evidence.

Hell, show me anything beyond your silly ramblings.  Put it in your own words.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> show me anything... Put it in your own words.


I did, but you overlooked it. You demonstrated the same reading disorder here:




> I... missed the part about Rutherford.





> If you're claiming something, then you have to show evidence.


Then why are you personally attacking me with unsupported accusations? When you typed, "You're probably ex-mil and maybe they twisted something in your review", were you projecting? Is that something that happened to you?




> Originally Posted by better-dead-than-fed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> ...


What did you see or hear which gave you that belief? What evidence supports your belief?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> What did you see or hear which gave you that belief? What evidence supports your belief?


You're the one making the claim, not me.  You said, "No doubt I was reported by paid shills..."  Prove it.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I did,...


No, you did not.  You complain about being banned on Reddit.  You have an audience here, but decline to tell your story multiple times.  You plead the fifth here, but HERE doesn't matter.  Your zipped mouth here is what you should have done when this first started.  Your case is over.  It happened.  You can't recreate it.  

You think I have anything against you?  Pornography?  You think I give a $#@!?  The government clowns you think use such stealth just got you cornered and had the numbers.  Your complaint is not with me.   Your complaint is with the bragging "psy-ops" loser over in some Asian $#@!hole who uses his expense account to $#@! 17 year old virgins.  You actually think they're wasting their money on some dumbass 25 year old college kid running a forum?

Yeah, I get it.  The madder you got, the more they jacked you around.  The more they jacked you around, the madder you got.  You talk about McVeigh, a judge, and a bullet hole in the same breath and you think some cowardly judge is not coming after you?  I would laugh you off, but you know society does not work that way.  You now spend your time on some half-assed forum thinking this exchange is actually going to change anything.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> No, you did not.


I did, but you overlooked it. You demonstrated the same reading disorder here:




> I... missed the part about Rutherford.





> You think I have anything against you?  Pornography?


Who said anything about pornography? What are you talking about?




> You actually think they're wasting their money on some dumbass 25 year old college kid running a forum?


That is your description of the largest forum in the English-speaking world?




> You talk about McVeigh, a judge, and a bullet hole in the same breath


You are mistaken. Either you have me confused with someone else, or you have misunderstood some words that you have read. Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?




> You said, "No doubt I was reported by paid shills..."


You are referring to this:




> No doubt I was reported by paid shills, and maybe by unpaid users too; but there was nothing to report, since I was not violating site policy. Reddit admin went against their own policy here.
> 
> I agree with you that many mods on many forums are out to censor viewpoints and information that undermines their own personal agendas. When it comes to the biggest forums though, like Reddit and Twitter, these sites have substantial political influence over naive readers, and I really would not put it past government employees to put some government money into manipulating the content of these sites. I cannot prove it is happening, but there is not enough transparency to show that it is not happening.





> ... Prove it.


My claim was that I "don't doubt it"; I didn't mean I was sure that it was the case with me on reddit. If anyone is deluded enough to doubt the existence of shills, here's evidence:

http://microworkers.com/

Patent application title: Persona management system for communications




> our main policy idea is that government should engage in cognitive infiltration of the groups that ... believe that powerful people have worked together in order to withhold the truth about some important practice....


http://ssrn.com/abstract=1084585

Persona Management




> ... intelligence contractors and the intelligence community that have interests in the online world.... serious things are happening... in terms of how governments use the internet to pursue interests that aren’t in the best interests of liberty.
> 
> There’s incredible potential from their standpoint, to take control of the conversation, to monitor, and to manipulate, the information flow which is frankly important both for democracy and for dictatorships. And what we’ve seen, just from the HBGary emails and others here and there, is that there’s a very endemic problem that’s going on that needs to be addressed as soon as possible. And it’s not being addressed by Congress.


http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/we-sp...wn-from-prison




> You're the one making the claim, not me.


Now you are being untruthful. Is that intentional? You made definite claims; here are quotations of some:




> nobody is listening.





> the government could not care one whit about this.





> Originally Posted by better-dead-than-fed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> ...





> You posted something that someone construed as threatening.





> You don't want to get into it here because it will eventually lead to what you actually said on the forum.





> You need to be really careful now because that is what got you in trouble in the first place.





> You talk about McVeigh, a judge, and a bullet hole in the same breath


Your claims about me are not only unsupported; they are false. Is that intentional?

Why are you evading these questions:




> Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?


I kept them specific for you.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Who said anything about pornography? What are you talking about?


It's in the document YOU posted.  The court document is posted May 18, 2012.  It reads, in part, "Defendant, Donald Biard MacGuineas, hereby requests this court to remove or clarify its prohibition on pornographic searches."

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Your claims about me are not only unsupported; they are false. Is that intentional?


It's in the other document you posted.  You talk about McVeigh, post a bio of the judge, and a bullet in a target.  Is that why you were in shackles in the courtroom?  Is that why the marshal unshackled you twice because the first time he let your right hand free, but then unshackled you again because you told him you were left-handed, so you could write something?

You can't even get it straight on this forum.  No wonder you lost your case.

What was the charge when you got arrested?  Answer that.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Come on, big mouth.  Set the record straight.  Here's your big moment.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> It's in the document YOU posted.  The court document is posted May 18, 2012.  It reads, in part, "Defendant, Donald Biard MacGuineas, hereby requests this court to remove or clarify its prohibition on pornographic searches."


Here is the full document:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5ZY...it?usp=sharing




> You think I have anything against you?  Pornography?


Why would you hold the judge's criminal behavior against me? Do you support the First Amendment? Do you condone bullying by judges who break the law? Do you condone aggression from government employees who violate the constitution? And what does it have to do with reddit? 




> It's in the other document you posted. You talk about McVeigh, post a bio of the judge, and a bullet in a target.


What were my exact words about those things? Can you quote them? Were my words illegal?




> and you think some cowardly judge is not coming after you?


Do you support the First Amendment? Do you condone bullying by judges who break the law? Do you condone aggression from government employees who violate the constitution?




> Is that why you were in shackles in the courtroom?


Why don't you address that question to the government employees who shackled me? Or do you blame victims for the actions of aggressors? Do you condone shackling people for exercising their constitutional right to free speech?




> You can't even get it straight on this forum.


I can't get what straight?




> No wonder you lost your case.


What exactly are you accusing me of having done wrong?




> What was the charge when you got arrested?  Answer that.


They accused me of writing, "my signature is involuntary and coerced" on a piece of paper they forced me to sign. What does that have to do with reddit?

Why are you evading these questions:




> why are you personally attacking me with unsupported accusations? When you typed, "You're probably ex-mil and maybe they twisted something in your review", were you projecting? Is that something that happened to you?





> Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?


I kept them specific for you.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

What was the charge when you were arrested?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> What was the charge when you were arrested?


The charge was that I violated probation by writing "my signature is involuntary and coerced" on a piece of paper they forced me to sign.

Why are you behaving like an inept government employee? Why are you evading these questions:




> Why would you hold the judge's criminal behavior against me? Do you support the First Amendment? Do you condone bullying by judges who break the law? Do you condone aggression from government employees who violate the constitution? And what does it have to do with reddit?
> 
> ... What were my exact words about those things? Can you quote them? Were my words illegal?
> 
> ... do you blame victims for the actions of aggressors? Do you condone shackling people for exercising their constitutional right to free speech?
> 
> ... I can't get what straight?
> 
> ... What exactly are you accusing me of having done wrong?





> why are you personally attacking me with unsupported accusations? When you typed, "You're probably ex-mil and maybe they twisted something in your review", were you projecting? Is that something that happened to you?





> Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?


I kept them specific for you.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> http://microworkers.com/
> 
> Patent application title: Persona management system for communications
> 
> http://ssrn.com/abstract=1084585
> 
> Persona Management
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's evidence.  LOL.  Somebody tattletaled on you, which is usually the way it works.

Some company bans you because you post the ramblings of a cowardly piece of $#@! like Tim McVeigh and you take exception.  Their forum; their rules, chief.  And you wonder why Rutherford didn't take your case?  No, I don't care what you did, but I have already explained that.  It was probably a PR move by Rutherford.  Maybe it had something to do with your poorly written ramblings to them.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> The charge was that I violated probation


Probation for what?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> ramblings of a cowardly piece of $#@! like Tim McVeigh


Says the incoherent apologist for crimes committed by government employees.




> Some company bans you because you post the ramblings of a cowardly piece of $#@! like Tim McVeigh and you take exception.


You are being untruthful if you are suggesting I posted anything by McVeigh on reddit. Is untruthfulness your intention? What exact words are you accusing me of having said about McVeigh, and where are you accusing me of having said them? Or are you condoning the censorship of his very name? As if that will help your cause? As if that will help your team?




> Their forum; their rules, chief.


Which rule are you accusing me of having violated?




> Somebody tattletaled on you


Tattled on me about what?




> And you wonder why Rutherford didn't take your case?


What did you see that gave you that idea? You must have misunderstood my words about Rutherford.




> It was probably a PR move by Rutherford.


The PR move being not to represent anyone who ever has typed the word "McVeigh"?




> Maybe it had something to do with your poorly written ramblings to them.


What were the exact words I wrote to Rutherford? When it comes to language, speech, and words, is Rutherford's staff as confused as you have behaved throughout this thread? Do they condone the government's crimes like you are doing? Why do you discount Rutherford's misconduct as reported by others:




> I emailed them once about my wishes to donate money to a client of theirs who's story was in the media. They never responded.


Why are you behaving like an inept government employee? Why are you evading these questions:




> Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> 
> 
> It's in the other document you posted. You talk about McVeigh, post a bio of the judge, and a bullet in a target.
> 
> 
> What were my exact words about those things? Can you quote them?





> Why would you hold the judge's criminal behavior against me? Do you support the First Amendment? Do you condone bullying by judges who break the law? Do you condone aggression from government employees who violate the constitution? And what does it have to do with reddit?
> 
> ... What were my exact words about those things? Can you quote them? Were my words illegal?
> 
> ... do you blame victims for the actions of aggressors? Do you condone shackling people for exercising their constitutional right to free speech?
> 
> ... I can't get what straight?
> 
> ... What exactly are you accusing me of having done wrong?





> why are you personally attacking me with unsupported accusations? When you typed, "You're probably ex-mil and maybe they twisted something in your review", were you projecting? Is that something that happened to you?





> Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?





> Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by better-dead-than-fed
> ...





> Do you understand that rt.com got jacked around?





> Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> 
> 
> I hear electronic bullying is now frowned upon.
> 
> 
> rt.com... bullied no one, but [was] bullied by reddit admin. Do you frown upon bullying when it is committed by reddit admin?
> 
> 
> ...


I kept them specific for you.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You are being untruthful if you are suggesting I posted anything by McVeigh on reddit. Is untruthfulness your intention? What exact words are you accusing me of having said about McVeigh, and where are you accusing me of having said them?




Oh, excuse me if I got the exact forum wrong in your little game of revealing dribs and drabs that eventually reveals what you are really all about.  It was here: http://better-dead-than-fed.tumblr.com/page/2

You say in that link:

"I posted this info on www.politicalforum.com, and made a comment about having more respect for Timothy McVeigh than for government employees who disregard the Consitution. The moderators censored my post, and when I tried to log back in, I got the message:

'You have been banned for the following reason:
threatening public officials
Date the ban will be lifted: Never'


"Threatening"? Was it my opinion about McVeigh, or my publication of evidence of government-corruption?
*Actually, arbitrary censorship like this only strengthens the argument for McVeighs brand of activism*."

[End of your quote.]





So your response to a forum deleting your post and banning you strengthens McVeigh's actions of blowing up a building with people inside?  Yeah, that's a measured response.  The little sympathy you had from me when I first saw your name has now gone totally out the door. 

It has nothing to do with censorship, the constitution, or your theories.  Government workers certainly are the cowards you describe, but do you know who is a bigger coward?  You.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

..

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> you know who is a bigger coward?  You.


Says the apologist for crimes committed by government employees. Says the sycophantic apologist for bullying by the reddit admin.




> blowing up a building with people inside?


Cry it out.




> So your response to a forum deleting your post and banning you strengthens McVeigh's actions


You are mixing up words again; should we expect similar confusion from the Rutherford Institute staff?




> It was probably a PR move by Rutherford.


Says the goof asking people to post "What Would It Take to Make You Fight?", and then trying to funnel business to the Rutherford Institute.

The PR move being disregard for the constitutional rights of persons who respect McVeigh more than indiscriminately murderous government-employed thugs?




> The little sympathy you had from me when I first saw your name has now gone totally out the door.


That would be relevant if I were pandering for your sympathy.




> Oh, excuse me if I got the exact forum wrong


To put a fine point on it, this thread is about reddit, and you tried to make it seem like reddit admin banned me for something that did not really occur on reddit.

Why are you behaving like an inept government employee? Why are you evading these questions:




> As if that will help your cause? As if that will help your team?





> Which rule are you accusing me of having violated?





> Tattled on me about what?





> What did you see that gave you that idea? You must have misunderstood my words about Rutherford.





> What were the exact words I wrote to Rutherford? When it comes to language, speech, and words, is Rutherford's staff as confused as you have behaved throughout this thread? Do they condone the government's crimes like you are doing? Why do you discount Rutherford's misconduct as reported by others





> Do you support the First Amendment? Do you condone bullying by judges who break the law? Do you condone aggression from government employees who violate the constitution? And what does it have to do with reddit?
> 
> ... What were my exact words about those things? Can you quote them? Were my words illegal?
> 
> ... do you blame victims for the actions of aggressors? Do you condone shackling people for exercising their constitutional right to free speech?
> 
> ... I can't get what straight?
> 
> ... What exactly are you accusing me of having done wrong?





> why are you personally attacking me with unsupported accusations? When you typed, "You're probably ex-mil and maybe they twisted something in your review", were you projecting? Is that something that happened to you?





> Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?


I kept them specific for you.




> Actually, arbitrary censorship like this only strengthens the argument for McVeigh’s brand of activism.
> 			
> 		
> 
> that's a measured response.


Cry it out.




> Those who won our independence... knew... that it is hazardous to discourage thought, hope and imagination; that fear breeds repression; that repression breeds hate; that hate menaces stable government; that the path of safety lies in the opportunity to discuss freely supposed grievances and proposed remedies.... They eschewed silence coerced by law — the argument of force in its worst form.


http://scholar.google.com/scholar_ca...03063364299687

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Cry it out.


So says the pansy who cries on forums all over the place.  "Oh, boo hoo, a forum banned me and there's a bad man on Liberty Forest bullying me."    Suck it up, wussy boy.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> So says the pansy who cries on forums all over the place.  "Oh, boo hoo, a forum banned me and there's a bad man on Liberty Forest bullying me."    Suck it up, wussy boy.


Why put false words in my mouth? See what I actually typed; but if you think bullying doesn't invite blowback, then you suck it up, okay?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Do tell what kind of blowback comes from a blowhard, coward boy.  Maybe you can blow up the internet with all your hot air.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Do tell what kind of blowback comes from a blowhard, coward boy.  Maybe you can blow up the internet with all your hot air.


Who said anything about the internet?

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bullying

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=blowback

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Who said anything about the internet?
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bullying
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=blowback


So what is blowback?  No, I don't expect you to answer that.  The reasons can be understood, but people look for excuses.

I never asked you to cry about OK City or anything else.  No skin off my nose.  I'll put it more practical terms for you.  What if  your wife or mother, or somebody like that was in the building?  What if they were in a grocery store that was blown up?  What about somebody just passing by to use the toilet in such a building?  What if YOU got caught up in that building, that day, because you were being jacked around? 

Hell, forget people, with all their corruption, lying, and everything else that gets under your skin.  What if it were your dog next to that grocery store?  Are you going to justify that action on an amoral being?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Better Dead, you got a lot of nerve.  You come on a forum where you might get an ear, and what do you do?  You act like a jerk and treat people here like they're a $#@!ing jerk.  You think anybody is listening to you with your cocky attitude?  I don't even know why I wasted my time even reading those documents.  You're damn lucky anybody would give you the time of day.

You actually think somebody like McVeigh is going to be some kind of folk hero?  You are stubborn as all get out.  You act like everybody is $#@!ed up except you.  We live in a world of shoulds and realities.  I use the word "should" a million times a day, but know most of those shoulds are not going to happen.  

You think the answer is lashing out, but you're wrong.  Those people sure are not going to apologize for what they did to you, and there's not a damn thing you can do about that.  You think they're on this forum?  HA!  Those people could not give a fiddler's $#@! about you and your posts now.  You'll have a mothering $#@!ing stroke being angry, and you know what they'll say?  Nothing, because they won't even know it happened.  In the meantime, they'll go about their usual routine while your health goes down the toilet.  I'm lucky because I have someone to tell me these things.  I hope you do too.

You can be angry, vengeful, spiteful, hateful, whatever.  In the end, it is not going to help one iota.  If you think it will, then you are dead wrong.  I know that for a fact.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

..

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> I'm lucky because I have someone to tell me these things.


Have they seen how you are behaving in this thread?




> You act like a jerk and treat people here like they're a $#@!ing jerk.


Either you have me confused with someone else, or you have misunderstood some words that you have read. Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?




> You think anybody is listening to you...?


I am not concerned with that.




> You're damn lucky anybody would give you the time of day.


Says the fool taking a thread about reddit as an opportunity to obsess over me and "my story".




> Those people sure are not going to apologize for what they did to you


Who said anything about apologies? What are you talking about?




> forget people, with all their corruption, lying, and everything else that gets under your skin.


You seriously expect people to forget about your bullying?




> I use the word "should" a million times a day, but know most of those shoulds are not going to happen.


Like when you pretend people will forget about your bullying?




> there's not a damn thing you can do


Keep telling yourself that?




> You actually think somebody like McVeigh is going to be some kind of folk hero?


Who said anything about heroes? What are you talking about?




> So what is blowback?


It is nature's answer to bullying.




> What if your wife or mother, or somebody like that was in the building? What if they were in a grocery store that was blown up? What about somebody just passing by to use the toilet in such a building? What if YOU got caught up in that building, that day, because you were being jacked around?... What if it were your dog next to that grocery store? Are you going to justify that action on an amoral being?


You tell me, since you are the one doing the bullying?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

You can't even summarize your story, yet I'm supposed to find your other threads and quote you now?   You really take the cake, bud.  Somebody asks your story in a previous thread and you tell them to ask for specifics only, and if they ask for it all, then they get "nothing."  Yeah, that's what I call a jerk.

You act like people should figure out your cryptic baloney and read every single one of your documents, as if the forum world stops for you.  A practical tip for you: If you're going to talk about government corruption and use the documents YOU posted, then that is YOUR STORY.  Otherwise use somebody else's story, but you can't have it both ways. 

I also suggest you learn the definition of bullying.  I hold no power over you.  You post on the largest of forums because you want to be heard, yet I am obsessing because getting a story from you is like pulling teeth.  Again, you can't have it both ways.  

No, I'm hardly projecting, but know the failure of justice from the other end.  Take the crime of the highest degree, multiply it by three different incidents, and that is what I know about justice.  Talk to a prosecutor who does not think your case is worth it because the "low" probability of conviction jeopardizes his conviction rate.  That will then affect his chance for re-election, so instead, he loads up on the drug cases that everyone finds so fascinating.  Go to another country and try to figure out what happened to your in-law, only to be greeted by law enforcement who wants your money to investigate because your wife is now some high and mighty American.

And you want to talk about your so-called blowback?  Go to another country where law enforcement is weak in the remote area, and people figure out their own sanctions.  I'm not even close to the law-and-order type, but I know practical repercussions when I see them.  

So you think you know all about working outside the law?  You think your so-called blowback ends when you say it does?  You think you're going to have the last word in your case?  When it comes to what would blow back on you, you don't know squat.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> You can't even summarize your story


I did on page 1. What is your reading disorder? The thing you are up against is inside your head.




> I... suggest you learn the definition of bullying.


Which definition do you have in mind? What are its exact words?




> Somebody asks your story in a previous thread and you tell them to ask for specifics only, and if they ask for it all, then they get "nothing."


Either you have me confused with someone else, or you have misunderstood some words that you have read. Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words?




> I'm supposed to find your other threads and quote you...?


Only if you care to see what I actually wrote, instead of jabbering about the false memories in your head. I have no dog in the fight between you and your false memories.




> You post on the largest of forums because you want to be heard


You are projecting. Why do you do that instead of asking specific questions?




> You act like people should figure out your cryptic baloney and read every single one of your documents


For all I care, you can ignore me, ask specific questions, or keep dancing around me while crying "I don't even know why I wasted my time" like a helpless monkey. You are not the first hostile mental defective to obsess over me.




> If you're going to... use the documents YOU posted, then that is YOUR STORY....
> 
> getting a story from you is like pulling teeth.


You seriously are saying that I posted my story, but that getting a story from me is like pulling teeth?




> forget people, with all their corruption, lying, and everything else that gets under your skin.


You seriously expect people to forget about bullying committed by government employees?




> THE COURT: Mr. McVeigh, you have the right to make any statement you wish to make....
> 
> MCVEIGH: ... I wish to use the words of Justice Brandeis... to speak for me. He wrote, "Our Government is the potent, the omnipresent teacher. For good or for ill, it teaches the whole people by its example." That's all I have.





> In a government of laws, existence of the government will be imperiled if it fails to observe the law scrupulously.... Crime is contagious. If the Government becomes a lawbreaker, it breeds contempt for law; it invites every man to become a law unto himself; it invites anarchy.


http://ablogonpolitics.blogspot.com/...andeis_24.html




> Originally Posted by better-dead-than-fed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> ...


You misunderstood what I wrote, but keep telling yourself that about bullying and blowback? Are you saying McVeigh didn't know squat?




> It's 168-1, if you had it on a scoreboard, so I sit here content.





> Those who won our independence by revolution were not cowards.... They did not exalt order at the cost of liberty.


http://scholar.google.com/scholar_ca...03063364299687




> What if your wife or mother, or somebody like that was in the building? What if they were in a grocery store that was blown up? What about somebody just passing by to use the toilet in such a building? What if YOU got caught up in that building, that day, because you were being jacked around?... What if it were your dog next to that grocery store? Are you going to justify that action on an amoral being?


You tell me, since you are the one apologizing for bullying by government employees, and unjustified censorship?




> Those who won our independence... knew... that it is hazardous to discourage thought, hope and imagination; that fear breeds repression; that repression breeds hate; that hate menaces stable government; that the path of safety lies in the opportunity to discuss freely supposed grievances and proposed remedies.... They eschewed silence coerced by law — the argument of force in its worst form.


http://scholar.google.com/scholar_ca...03063364299687

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> You tell me, since you are the one apologizing for bullying by government employees, and unjustified censorship?



No, I just won't be an apologist for you.  I have no beef with the person walking by the building, the one who gets caught up in something just because of happenstance.  That person is not the bullying government employee of which you speak.  If a person is going to address something, then focus more directly on those you oppose. 

Learn the meaning of censorship.  It does not apply to an imbecilic forum and your silly allegations.

Looks like you edited your post at least twice now, something that does not surprise me.  You might want to be a little more sure of yourself because writing on a two bit forum is the bare minimum.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Are you saying McVeigh didn't know squat?


Pretty obvious.  Second-guessed himself quite a bit, just like you.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Looks like you edited your post at least twice now, something that does not surprise me.


Cry it out; but you still are not the first hostile mental defective to obsess over me.




> an imbecilic forum


That is your description for the largest forum in the English-speaking world?




> Learn the meaning of censorship.


Which definition do you have in mind? What are its exact words?




> your silly allegations.


Which of my allegations do you find silly? What are their exact words? Are you remembering them wrong again?




> [McVeigh] Second-guessed himself quite a bit


Where did you get that idea? Another of your false memories?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Bottom line is that you have not told the whole story, especially your original charge.  Refresh my memory.  Was it two FBI agents observing you while you were on probation?

If you want to discuss why Rutherford helped Brandon Raub and not you, then people need the details to make the comparison.

I'd now bet a couple of quarters that there is much more to this story and you do not represent any liberty cause.  I've seen it before.  

You make quite a leap from FBI observation while on probation to blanket surveillance of a forum.  The fact still remains that people are usually caught with traditional methods like somebody telling on somebody else. All it took for them to put you back in custody was watching you drink alcohol.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Bottom line is that you have not told... your original charge.


I have not in this thread, you fool, because it has no apparent relevancy to the topic. If you want to talk about something besides this topic, why not start a thread about whatever you want to talk about? What is your purpose in violating the forum guidelines regarding content-organization:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/content...age-Guidelines

Why do these simple questions about reddit elicit such personal attacks and long-winded blathering from you?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I have not in this thread, you fool, because it has no apparent relevancy to the topic.




Maybe.  Maybe not.  Guess we'll never know because you have declined to answer the questions.

You have no evidence of what you're saying regarding Reddit; only abstract theories that don't apply to your posts.  Looks like some college kid probably just kicked you off the site.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> What is your purpose in violating the forum guidelines regarding content-organization:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/content...age-Guidelines


Oh no, I'm a rule breaker.  Better ban me.  LOL.

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

> Why do these simple questions about reddit elicit such personal attacks and long-winded blathering from you?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, oh the irony. i can't even believe you just said that.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, oh the irony. i can't even believe you just said that.


He's like a broken record with no common sense.  He's on probation and runs his mouth about the judge.  He can't drink alcohol on probation, but sits there in public drinking a beer after his comments about the judge.  Doesn't even have the sense to consume in his own house.  Now must think they follow him on Reddit.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, oh the irony. i can't even believe you just said that.


How is it ironic or unbelievable, and what is funny? Do you think it is funny when government employees break the law, reports are censored, and whistleblowers bullied? Do you think what McVeigh did, including the children, is funny?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Better ban me.  LOL.


Who said anything about you getting banned from RPF?




> Now must think they follow him on Reddit.





> You have no evidence of what you're saying regarding Reddit; only abstract theories that don't apply to your posts.





> You make quite a leap... to blanket surveillance of a forum.


You are being untruthful again. Either you have me confused with someone else, or you are remembering wrong again. Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words? By the way,




> The Facebook postings — the biggest clue so far to the reasons for [Brandon Raub's] detention — were part of a private chat, inaccessible without an invitation....
> 
> “This was a closed group, not public, not a posting on a wall,” said... Mr. Raub’s mother.... “They had to hack in to it to see it.... The bigger question is, why is the government checking on postings in the first place? The point is, he has a right to free speech.”


https://www.rutherford.org/publicati...egal_detention




> He can't drink alcohol on probation, but sits there in public drinking a beer after his comments about the judge.  Doesn't even have the sense to consume in his own house.





> Refresh my memory.  Was it two FBI agents observing you while you were on probation?
> 
> If you want to discuss why Rutherford helped Brandon Raub and not you, then people need the details to make the comparison.
> 
> I'd now bet a couple of quarters that there is much more to this story and you do not represent any liberty cause.  I've seen it before.  
> 
> You make quite a leap from FBI observation while on probation.... The fact still remains that people are usually caught with traditional methods like somebody telling on somebody else. All it took for them to put you back in custody was watching you drink alcohol.


You are being untruthful again, and what does that have to do with reddit? Either you have me confused with someone else, or you are remembering wrong again. Which words gave you that idea? Can you quote the exact words? Should we expect a similar level of dishonesty from the Rutherford Institute's staff?




> When it comes to language, speech, and words, is Rutherford's staff as confused as you have behaved throughout this thread? Do they condone the government's crimes like you are doing? Why do you discount Rutherford's misconduct as reported by others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by fr33
> 
> ...


If you want to talk about something besides this topic, why not start a thread about whatever you want to talk about? What is your purpose in violating the forum guidelines regarding content-organization:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/content...age-Guidelines

Should we expect similarly disorganized thinking and behavior from the Rutherford Institute's staff?




> I emailed them once about my wishes to donate money to a client of theirs who's story was in the media. They never responded.





> You'll have a mothering $#@!ing stroke being angry... while your health goes down the toilet.


Are you projecting? Is that something that happened to you?




> He... runs his mouth about the judge.


What were my exact words about the judge, or is it any and all speech about judges which elicits this reaction from you?




> Bottom line is that you have not told... your original charge.


How is it relevant to the questions about reddit? Are you suggesting that reddit admin bans people on the basis of accusations made by government employees?

You are not the first to fawn over me, but welcome to the choir. Do you understand why you are making the choice to lavish attention on McVeigh and me? Do you understand what it is that you choose to give your attention to? Do you understand the political use to which your service can be put? Was that your point about "marketing"?




> I have no beef with the person walking by the building, the one who gets caught up in something just because of happenstance.


How can you be taken seriously? You invite blowback against those people when you bully, and when you apologize for crimes committed by government employees, and unjustified censorship.




> That person is not the bullying government employee of which you speak. If a person is going to address something, then focus more directly on those you oppose.


That is not for you to decide.




> Originally Posted by better-dead-than-fed
> 
> 
> to the extent that Reddit admin are willing to abuse their power, why wouldn't government employees pay Reddit admin to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Do you think what McVeigh did, including the children, is funny?


If I remember right, your response to the government regarding McVeigh was, "That $#@! was funny."  I think you put it in writing, and I think the prosecutor cited that as one in a series of things in her plea to the judge not to release you.

Maybe it was sarcasm to people's sometimes phony maudlin reaction to such things.  Correct me if I wrong because I am not going to read any more of your documents.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Better Dead,

Your cite about Brandon Raub from Rutherford said this: "The Facebook postings — the biggest clue so far to the reasons for [Brandon Raub's] detention — were part of a private chat, inaccessible without an invitation....

'This was a closed group, not public, not a posting on a wall,' said... Mr. Raub’s mother.... 'They had to hack in to it to see it.... The bigger question is, why is the government checking on postings in the first place? The point is, he has a right to free speech.'”


Who is the "they" of which Raub's mother speaks?  It's often useful to define terms.  What is meant by "private"?  I don't use Facebook, so I would have to wonder how Facebook defines private.  I would bet that in their user terms you will see something about moderators still having the right to moderate private sessions.  If that is the case, then I would bet the moderator ratted him out.  Could be wrong though.  Private sessions are also not like sitting around in your living room with family.  Somebody in the private session could have ratted him out.  As far as that goes, your own family often rats you out.

Private is just another one of those casually defined terms like "confidential" or "our secure website." Next time you're at the hospital, ask the nurse the meaning of confidential.  As the merchant what he means by secure.  Chances are that you'll get a really poor answer.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Originally Posted by better-dead-than-fed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by VBRonPaulFan
> ...


How is that relevant to the question about VBRonPaulFan's sense of humor; and what does it have to do with reddit?




> I think the prosecutor cited that as one in a series of things in her plea to the judge not to release you.


You think the DOJ asked a judge to imprison me for speech protected by the 1st Amendment? What does that have to do with reddit?




> You talk about... the judge....





> He... runs his mouth about the judge.


What does that have to do with reddit? Are you suggesting reddit bans people for reporting judges' criminal behavior?

Why are you evading these questions:




> If you want to talk about something besides this topic, why not start a thread about whatever you want to talk about? What is your purpose in violating the forum guidelines regarding content-organization:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/content...age-Guidelines
> 
> Do you understand why you are making the choice to lavish attention on McVeigh and me? Do you understand what it is that you choose to give your attention to? Do you understand the political use to which your service can be put? Was that your point about "marketing"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by better-dead-than-fed
> ...





> Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> 
> 
> I hear electronic bullying is now frowned upon.
> 
> 
> rt.com... bullied no one, but [was] bullied by reddit admin. Do you frown upon bullying when it is committed by reddit admin?





> Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> 
> 
> I don't need history lessons or social science definitions.
> 
> 
> Because the U.S. government would never use tax-dollars to manipulate the content of the largest forum in the English-speaking world?





> Originally Posted by NorthCarolinaLiberty
> 
> 
> What if your wife or mother, or somebody like that was in the building? What if they were in a grocery store that was blown up? What about somebody just passing by to use the toilet in such a building? What if YOU got caught up in that building, that day, because you were being jacked around?... What if it were your dog next to that grocery store? Are you going to justify that action on an amoral being?
> 
> 
> You tell me, since you are the one apologizing for bullying by government employees, and unjustified censorship?

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

Before censorship: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5Z...it?usp=sharing

After censorship:


http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comment...bi_agents_ama/

----------

